# Bradley Walsh



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you enjoy watching the Chase on ITV the host Bradley Walsh has a long list of YouTube successes where the tpics raised reduce him to paroxyms of laughter.

This one though refers to his true TV Nightmare and will probably not be one you have seen before, it will certainly make you laugh.... :lol:






Enjoy,

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

He has a wonderful sense of humour and I love the Chase as he is always laughing


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I saw him fall about last week with Frosty Knickers, The question when he finally got it out was about a German lady called "Fanny Schmeller"


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bigbazza said:


> I saw him fall about last week with Frosty Knickers, The question when he finally got it out was about a German lady called "Fanny Schmeller"






 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Ace! =D>


----------



## Pet12 (Oct 10, 2011)

bigbazza said:


> I saw him fall about last week with Frosty Knickers, The question when he finally got it out was about a German lady called "Fanny Schmeller"


Who on earth named a daughter that, I saw the show best laugh for years :lol: Pete


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Great entertainer. Love "The Chase"

The Ant & Dec one was good too


----------

